# Is Chevron the best station for diesel?



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is the gasoline statement though. I know some exist for diesel because remember stumbling upon them when I first got the car.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> That is the gasoline statement though. I know some exist for diesel because remember stumbling upon them when I first got the car.


It's from the 335d owner's manual and the reason it was included is because the same general rules apply. The second section speaks more generally to poor quality fuels.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> It's from the 335d owner's manual and the reason it was included is because the same general rules apply. The second section speaks more generally to poor quality fuels.


I understand that, just saying a diesel specific one is somewhere out there. I think it might even be within the same document that explains how the car adjusts to fuels with lower than expected cetane levels.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Guys, BMW says "*A Cetane rating of 51 or higher is recommended for use in BMW Advanced Diesel Vehicle." *It can all be found in the service/warranty manual.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

imtjm said:


> so more of the hocus pocus: BMW recommends BP fuels, but sells chevron techron for their fuel cleaner. it's not the type of cleaner but the quantity/concentration of cleaner, since that is essentially what "top tier" hocus pocus gas standard. speaking of more contradictions and hocus pocus, BP, the fuel that BMW recommends, isn't even listed on the top tier gas list, which BMW established...not to mention that corner stores like Kwik Trip make the top tier gas list.


Don't forget BP is the parent company of Castrol. BP/Castrol do not sell a fuel additive that I know of in the US.

:thumbup:


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

cssnms said:


> will not void the
> applicable warranties with respect to defects in
> materials or workmanship.


although you quoted the part for gas not diesel, note that it says nothing about doing harm to your vehicle.



cssnms said:


> The use of poor-quality fuels may result in...under certain environmental conditions
> such as high ambient temperature and
> high altitude.


I'm always perplexed by what "under certain environmental conditions" means. To me, they are the rare circumstances in the extreme, not what 99% of drivers will encounter.



cssnms said:


> Should you encounter drivability problemswhich you suspect could be related to the fuel you are using, we recommend that you respond by switching to a recognized high-quality brand such as gasoline that is advertised as "Top Tier"


three paragraphs later, "BMW recommends BP fuels", which is not "Top Tier".

The BP near me sells diesel with min 40 cetane, which is what I buy.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

imtjm said:


> although you quoted the part for gas not diesel, note that it says nothing about doing harm to your vehicle.
> 
> I'm always perplexed by what "under certain environmental conditions" means. To me, they are the rare circumstances in the extreme, not what 99% of drivers will encounter.
> 
> ...


You pick and choose the things that support whatever it is you believe. First you quote BMW as if it is gospel to support one side of your belief, then you call into question other things they recommend. :dunno:

In addition to recommending quality brand fuels, BMW also recommends 51 cetane. BUT since that is not available to the most of us here in the states our options are limited. Therefore, I frequent stations that are "quality brands" and when I can help it that I know sell higher than the min (40) cetane diesel. Whatever floats your boat, it's your car...

As for BP, I don't recall BMW stating anything about "top tier" they state that owner's should use "high quality brands" and regardless of cetane rating I would consider BP a quality brand fuel, I esp like their high cetane "premium" diesel sold at select stations.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

cssnms said:


> You pick and choose the things that support whatever it is you believe. First you quote BMW as if it is gospel to support one side of your belief, then you call into question other things they recommend. :dunno:
> 
> In addition to recommending quality brand fuels, BMW also recommends 51 cetane. BUT since that is not available to the most of us here in the states our options are limited. Therefore, I frequent stations that are "quality brands" and when I can help it that I know sell higher than the min (40) cetane diesel. Whatever floats your boat, it's your car...
> 
> As for BP, I don't recall BMW stating anything about "top tier" they state that owner's should use "high quality brands" and regardless of cetane rating I would consider BP a quality brand fuel, I esp like their high cetane "premium" diesel sold at select stations.


actually, I do not quote bmw as gospel to defend my position, i quote bmw to show the contradictions. one of the contradictions being top tier. it started top tier, yet recommends a non-top tier. bmw also does not recommend rotating tires, but bmw dealerships heavily promote rotating your tires. bmw is also part of the auto alliance which generates a report on fuel that says that there isn't a difference between regions of fuel quality, yet they promote top tier (while not promoting it through bp). they also promote high 8% ethanol via top tier, when increased ethanol reduces performance. bmw also says their diesel engines adjust accordingly to reflect the disparities in diesel cetane variations and lower cetane of diesels in the US. see where i'm going with this?

i don't really care what people choose or don't choose to put in their vehicles. however, bmw makes it awfully confusing in its contradictions, which leads me to believe that it really doesn't make a darn hootin' and won't hurt your car. anyways...


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Let me add to the confusion. I have two Shell stations near me: one three miles to my East and the other about three miles to my West. Even though the pumps at both stations clearly state there is minimum Cetane of 40, the Shell station to my East consistently gives me 2 mpgs better fuel economy (I assume due to a higher than posted Cetane number). How can this be if they are both Shell stations? Well the diesel fuel they sell are from different sources. In fact, I know the diesel at my local BP (1 mile away) and the diesel at the Shell station to the West are from the same source, since it is clearly labeled as being from a local fuel distributor at both stations. The diesel from the Shell station to the East, which is part of a regional chain, has similar performance to the Citgo branded stations in that chain. So the Shells and Citgos in this chain probably have the same source of diesel fuel despite having different brands of gasoline. Hopefully that is clear as mud.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

dunderhi said:


> Let me add to the confusion. I have two Shell stations near me: one three miles to my East and the other about three miles to my West. Even though the pumps at both stations clearly state there is minimum Cetane of 40, the Shell station to my East consistently gives me 2 mpgs better fuel economy (I assume due to a higher than posted Cetane number). How can this be if they are both Shell stations? Well the diesel fuel they sell are from different sources. In fact, I know the diesel at my local BP (1 mile away) and the diesel at the Shell station to the West are from the same source, since it is clearly labeled as being from a local fuel distributor at both stations. The diesel from the Shell station to the East, which is part of a regional chain, has similar performance to the Citgo branded stations in that chain. So the Shells and Citgos in this chain probably have the same source of diesel fuel despite having different brands of gasoline. Hopefully that is clear as mud.


Hmm...this is the problem with diesel in the USA. Unfortunately, BP premium diesel is not sold in Florida or anywhere in the Southeast as far as I know. The one thing I like about Chevron is they report that their minimum centane all all stations is 48. Like I stated previously, I can tell the difference in performance from a 40 cetane station and Chevron.... (also Chevron is consistently more expensive that the other diesel stations nearby leading me to believe the additional money is because it has more cetane).


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

ok, for those who are sold on Chevron or "premium diesel", I guess you should really read Chevron's Diesel Tech Review to see that they even say it doesn't matter.

http://www.chevron.com/products/prodserv/fuels/documents/Diesel_Fuel_Tech_Review.pdf

I would point out specifically Section 2 diesel fuel and driving performance. basically increased CN and additives no effect on power, fuel economy, and lubricity. engine design is key wrt to power, which bmw says their diesel engines here adapt to US diesel. "seven fuels with varying distillation profiles and aromatics contents were tested in three engines. In each engine, power at peak torque and at rated speed (at full load) for the seven fuels was relatively constant." p.4. no use in additives (and probably why bmw doesn't recommend them), because they have no affect if you are trying to use them to gain fuel efficiency by trying to raise effective CN since unadditized diesel burns at greater than 98% efficiency-p.5

cold temp issues in the US are addressed in winter time and winter areas by supplying winter diesel.

p.50 talks about premium diesel, which says absolutely nothing about increased performance, only that it is "marketed" differently from region to region. no where does it mention in that section that premium diesel does anything more to improve anything. if chevron could make the claim that premium diesel over their regular highway diesel increased power and fuel efficiency, i'm sure they would, and they would probably be selling it in all their US markets at a premium price. Shell also will not make the claim that their v-power diesel increased power or fuel economy either (read their web site), since they know additives don't matter (again back to the greater than 98% efficiency burn). ExxonMobil doesn't and can't make the claim either (read their website), and only repeats what Chevron does about engine design, not the diesel.
anyways, enjoy the read.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My car got consistently almost 2mpg less on Shell Premium Diesel(that is what the sign said it was) than Chevron Diesel. I contacted both companies and did some research on it and found out the "Premium" label at Shell meant nothing. I also found out that the Chevron fuel strived to meet the levels they have for CARB restrictions elsewhere. This was all before Texas introduced the TXLed(?) requirements to this county. I ran Shell exclusively for a number of months after I got this car but never since then and partly because all of their stations I went to had pump nozzles that completely disagreed with the way these cars are setup.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Premium diesel as we generally discuss it here, is diesel fuel with a cetane content higher than 45 (if memory serves me right). Diesel labled "premium" without the elevated cetane means little to me and generally speaking there usually little if any difference between that and regular diesel.

The BMW 335d's engine is designed to run on diesel fuel with a cetane rating of 51 or higher, but will adapt and run on a lower cetane fuel such as 40 cetane at the sacrafice of louder knock, increase emissions and reduced performance. An engine that is NOT designed to run on higher cetane diesel will see no benefit from running "premium" diesel, just as a gasoline car whose engine is designed to run on 87 octane will not see a benefit running premium grade gasoline.

CHEVRON

NOISE
The noise produced by a diesel engine is a combination of combustion and mechanical
noise. Fuel properties can affect combustion noise directly.
In a diesel engine, fuel ignites spontaneously shortly after injection begins. During this
delay, the fuel is vaporizing and mixing with the air in the combustion chamber. Combustion
causes a rapid heat release and a rapid rise of combustion chamber pressure. The rapid
rise in pressure is responsible for the knock that is very audible in some diesel engines.
By increasing the *cetane* number of the fuel, the knock intensity is decreased by the
shortened ignition delay. Fuels with high cetane numbers ignite before most of the fuel is
injected into the combustion chamber. The rates of heat release and pressure rise are then
controlled primarily by the rate of injection and fuel-air mixing, and smoother engine
operation results.3

Cetane Number
Increasing the cetane number improves fuel combustion, reduces white smoke on startup,
and tends to reduce NOx and PM emissions. NOx seems to be reduced in all engines,
while PM reductions are engine-dependent. These cetane number effects also tend to be
non-linear in the sense that increasing the cetane number produces the greatest benefit
when starting with a relatively low cetane number fuel.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

imtjm said:


> ok, for those who are sold on Chevron or "premium diesel", I guess you should really read Chevron's Diesel Tech Review to see that they even say it doesn't matter.
> 
> http://www.chevron.com/products/prodserv/fuels/documents/Diesel_Fuel_Tech_Review.pdf
> 
> ...


I'm not following how you're extrapoliating that from the Chevron paper. You don't know the engines which were run and the section of which you speak doesn't tell you anything specific with regards to the profiles of the seven fuels or the engines which were running them. Almost all US diesels are built to run on 40 min so keep that in the back of your mind.

This also speaks to the limited market for premium diesel fuel.

Cetane without a doubt assists with a better more complete/steady burn. Esp at start-up. Now the EPA has done studies on how Cetane relates to NOx. They found that at around 51 you hit diminishing returns with regard to NOx reduction. You can find the studies on the web.

Personally high cetane found in Euro Diesel is borne out of the need for cleaner emissions. You need high cetane and very high lubricity (higher fuel pressure systems provide better atomization of the fuel). A modest boost in power and enhanced drivability are a plus.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

I recieved the following response from Chevron concerning their diesel fuel cetane content.

_Dear Mr. ...,

Thank you for your inquiry and apologies for the delay in getting a response sent out to you. We are currently working through a back log of emails. As you are aware the minimum cetane rating for retail diesel fuels is 40, per ASTM D 975. The average cetane rating for Chevron diesel fuels sold in the U.S. is 45. Chevron guarantees the product limits only (40 minimum); typicals are average properties, and higher and lower values are to be expected.

Sincerely,

Chevron Fuel Technical Services_


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

cssnms said:


> I recieved the following response from Chevron concerning their diesel fuel cetane content.
> 
> _Dear Mr. ...,
> 
> ...


This makes sense. However, the Chevron stations in my area must have 45 or higher cetane because there is a very noticeable difference from known 40 centane stations and when I fill up with Chevron (at any Chevron). As Snipe said...Shell is hit or miss. The Shell near my home seems to provide the same performance as the Chevron (they are across the street from each other) and they have higher than average prices as well. This probably translates into higher centane diesel being supplied at these stations. There are a few 335d's, Jetta TDI's and Mercedes diesels in my area and that might be why the Chevron/Shell stations near me stock the higher cetane fuel.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

Interesting thread . . . thanks for the enthusiastic conversation!

I have a 2011 X5d and the car has only seen Chevron diesel except for one Shell fill. Currently at 24,000+ miles, zero issues. Not suggesting Chevron is the best as I have not compared it against other branded fuels.

IMO, for most of us on a leased vehicle or purchased vehicle we might keep for about 200,000 miles (my case), performance differences (wear, drive-ability, etc) amongst good quality fuel are not likely to be noticeable. At half a million or a million miles maybe.

Most diesel fuel issues stem from poor housekeeping at the franchised fuel station (did not change pump filters, rusted out underground tanks, poor quality biodiesel that are legally permitted up to 5%, low turnover/sales of diesel fuel from that particular underground tank, etc.). A second, less likely issue for light duty diesel folks like us is - picking up fuel from a moderate climate area (think summer diesel) and driving straight into a very cold area (like going from Bay Area to Tahoe for skiiing on a particularly cold long weekend). Even in this case, nothing is likely to happen while driving (too much jostling of fuel plus engine and fuel lines are warm), however if you left your car outside, untouched for say three days, you "could" run into some cold weather issues. Again this is not a fuel quality issue, instead it is a case of using summer diesel where winter diesel was necessary.

Having said all that, here is what I consider important, decreasing order of importance:

ALWAYS use a well maintained station. Ideally one that was recently refurbished and you saw them replace the underground tank. (I have one of those near where I live) Side note - I think when Chevron adds ExtraMile to a station they do a complete refurbishing, including putting new pumps, etc. Not sure if they change out the tanks each, at the very least I hope they checked the condition of those underground tanks.
My test for good station housekeeping is - are the restrooms clean, if it is a disaster, chances are the fuel is also going to be a disaster! Chevron's ExtraMile stations have consistently passed this simple test.
Stations with large fuel sales - as in a busy station, where all fueling islands have cars most of the time. This keeps the fuel in the underground tank moving, and you are less likely to run into summer/winter diesel issues, particularly when the seasons change.
If marginal increased cost is not an issue, go for the higher cetane diesel. Your car will adjust to it, and yes I can feel it. Now for those who want to save on the marginal cost, the few times you want that peppy feel, shift into D/S mode and shift back to D when you don't need it any longer. Yes, with D/S, you will experience a very small drop in mpg.
BTW Chevron owns Texaco . . . and CALTEX in the Far East. Chances are, observations related to Chevron should also apply to the other two brands.

Finally, the one time I filled at a Shell station (that particular exit off I-5 did not have a Chevron), I noticed the Shell diesel did not foam as much as the Chevron diesel does. In fact the Shell diesel *looked* much cleaner!

*Has anyone done a Shell diesel versus Chevron diesel comparison?* If so, any noticeable difference in performance? I had set the cruise control at 84 mph and there was a fair amount of headwind, so it was tough for me to do this comparison comparison.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I ran Shell exclusively when I got my 335d. At some point I switched to Chevron and have ran that exclusively since then. I saw a mpg increase across averages on each tank when I did it. I don't recall by how much but was enough to at least notice it. My reasons for switching though had nothing to do with that. Overall I'd say the car performed/drove no different with either brand, just the mpg difference.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Great discussion but for some reason where live in central NJ Diesel choices are limited. Most common is Hess, followed by Valero. A few Exxon's but not many. There is a new Wawa about 5 miles from my house selling Diesel. No Chevron at all. The 335d is still new to us and have not fuel it yet (dealer gave me a full tank).

There is a Gulf a mile from my house with Diesel that happens to be the cheapest around. But it's single pump and I never see anyone at it, so think I'll pass. 

Will probably be filling up at an independent station close to my house. It's bascally a truck stop with some gas pumps in front (Diesel is in back). Supposidly the largest diesel dealer in the area. New tanks, all above ground. They also supply fuel oil and the red dyed farming fuel. Have verified they are selling Hess fuel.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

KeithS said:


> Great discussion but for some reason where live in central NJ Diesel choices are limited. . . .
> Will probably be filling up at an independent station close to my house. It's basically a truck stop with some gas pumps in front (Diesel is in back). Supposedly the largest diesel dealer in the area. New tanks, all above ground. They also supply fuel oil and the red dyed farming fuel. Have verified they are selling Hess fuel.


IMO you should go with the independent station near your house - large volume station, above ground tanks. Check and see what their cetane targets are - is it the bare minimum 40 or the better 45-50? If it is the bare minimum 40, you may want to consider other options.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

Echo Snipe656's comment.

From Wikipedia - "_Cetane number or CN is a measurement of the combustion quality of diesel fuel during compression ignition. It is a *significant expression of the quality* of a diesel fuel. A number of other measurements determine overall diesel fuel quality - these other measures of diesel fuel quality include density, lubricity, cold-flow properties, and sulfur content.

Cetane number or CN is a *measure of a fuel's ignition delay*; the time period between the start of injection and the first identifiable pressure increase during combustion of the fuel. In a particular diesel engine, higher cetane fuels will have shorter ignition delay periods than lower cetane fuels. Cetane numbers are only used for the relatively light distillate diesel oils. For heavy (residual) fuel oil two other scales are used CCAI and CII_."


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Just googling "what does cetane do for performance" provides a number of websites that state cetane does more than what you are stating. My personal understanding was that cetane helped for quicker and more efficient combustion of the fuel. Now what I am curious about though is why does BMW literature say that if you do not run the cetane level this car requires that it will compensate for that? Also why do they even care what cetane level you run if it only matters for -10C cold starting since most cars sold stateside will probably never even see that?


You have to read who's saying what. Smoother running = performance in this case. Doesn't equal high hp. There are a couple of studies available online which research Cetane with emissions (NOx, CO, PM) as well as drivability. I'm by no means trying to say it doesn't work. They DO work, but they only improve cold start performance. This is especially true on older non-common rail engines.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> You have to read who's saying what. Smoother running = performance in this case. Doesn't equal high hp. There are a couple of studies available online which research Cetane with emissions (NOx, CO, PM) as well as drivability. I'm by no means trying to say it doesn't work. They DO work, but they only improve cold start performance. This is especially true on older non-common rail engines.


I was not implying it meant more horsepower. I was implying it meant for a cleaner combustion and if someone wants to argue that means more power then I doubt it means any measurable amount. I have paid attention who is saying what and I even ignore some of it because of who has said it. I also have paid attention to who the people are that I talked to in person about it. None of them are saying it only helps cold starts though.

But again if it just is for cold starts then why does BMW feel the need to state the car should be ran on 51? Are they that worried about cold starts? I am surprised they also do not say right by the 51 cetane that best to drive immediately since that too is good for a cold engine or that the cetane number really only matters in below freezing conditions.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I was not implying it meant more horsepower. I was implying it meant for a cleaner combustion and if someone wants to argue that means more power then I doubt it means any measurable amount. I have paid attention who is saying what and I even ignore some of it because of who has said it. I also have paid attention to who the people are that I talked to in person about it. None of them are saying it only helps cold starts though.
> 
> But again if it just is for cold starts then why does BMW feel the need to state the car should be ran on 51? Are they that worried about cold starts? I am surprised they also do not say right by the 51 cetane that best to drive immediately since that too is good for a cold engine or that the cetane number really only matters in below freezing conditions.


CO2 and PM emissions are a big deal in europe. Perhaps cetane has an affect? I've read that cleaner burning isn't really an issue because of #1 EGR, and #2 low sulphur is a driver in terms of reduced intake deposits.

Personally I believe (my opinion only) is that BMW wants the engine to start and run smoothly as part of the "experience". Higher cetane fuels will provide that.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...CBvHe6&sig=AHIEtbQrdaLdwLSBD2DQYLgcr_HzfgQqKA

www.epa.gov/otaq/guidance/420b04005.pdf

www.epa.gov/otaq/models/analysis/r03002.pdf

http://saefuel.saejournals.org/content/4/1/23.abstract

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...ArxgkY&sig=AHIEtbQlhdegCjtE3rma8N0E3dvOiAz0Ew

http://www.ogj.com/articles/print/v...tudy-examines-effect-of-cetane-improvers.html

One final note on cetane improvers is that if there's ANY sulphur in the product then once it's dumped in the tank the fuel now contains over 15 ppm sulphur.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well believe what ever makes you happy. I asked someone who specifically deals with this for a living yesterday and they pretty much said "no" to it only being something to help smooth out cold starts.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Well believe what ever makes you happy. I asked someone who specifically deals with this for a living yesterday and they pretty much said "no" to it only being something to help smooth out cold starts.


I'm interested in what else they said. If I can find a sulphur free additive I'd consider it. I've posted some literature for your enjoyment.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> I'm interested in what else they said. If I can find a sulphur free additive I'd consider it.


I specifically was asking about if cetane was only for cold startups. While that morphed into him mentioning various chemicals/additives it was about why the oil companies put in this or that. That stuff was over my head since i always brutalize the names of things in my head. Then it somehow morphed into how a certain "synthetic oil company" that is popular is nothing more than junk.

But to be honest I can't think of one person that I asked about additives that gave me a response that made me think I should bother with using them. I know some good comments were made about some of the companies but it just never stuck in my head since I did not leave thinking I should start using them. I have not sought out additives advise since I got this car and once before with my truck.

My opinion on additives and even the issue of cetane is people best do what makes them happy because I just doubt it will be a decision with horrible consequences.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Thought I bring my old thread alive with an update. Since day 1 (Feb 2010) I have filled up both of my diesel X5's with Chevron 95+% of the time (couple of times with Shell, once with BP and once with Hess). My mpg is shown below in the Fuelly. 

Would be interested hearing from the "old timers" (the one's with 30,000+ miles under their belt, if you have settled on one or two favorite fuel brands and why. My reasons are the same as earlier, my X5's seem to run best with Chevron for some reason plus I have a couple of Chevron stations conveniently along my typical driving routes.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

My d seems to like Chevron/Texaco the best. Also BP and Valero sent to be okay but I've only tried it a couple of times. I'm almost 39,000 miles but I've had some trouble with the catalytic converters and NOx sensors that were replaced by the dealer at around 30,000 miles. The only diesel the car seems to not like is Shell. This may have something to do with a content of up to 10% biodiesel in the Shell locally.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

105k 95% Highway miles and I my favorite station is a nearby Chevron. Even when I fill up at different stations, unless it is an emergency, it is often a Chevron. I would say 85 to 90 percent Chevron. If I fill at a non-Chevron station, it would likely be a Shell or 76. Occasionally at Valero. But I am in California and our diesel may be different so literally, YMMV.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Chevron gives more of a harsher clacking engine noise compared to Arco diesel.

Does anyone know where Arco is sourcing their diesel ?

Are they still part of BP ?


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Pat_X5 said:


> Chevron gives more of a harsher clacking engine noise compared to Arco diesel.
> 
> Does anyone know where Arco is sourcing their diesel ?
> 
> Are they still part of BP ?


BP used to own Arco but had to sell off a lot of them to Chevron to help pay for their gulf oil spill disaster. Those are now under the Chevron subsidiary, USA brand. I use my local USA which has huge volume, 15,000 gal per day all products. I have had no problems with either the VW tdi or the 335d.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Use Chevron almost exclusively. When I can't get that, I use the local Exxon. Chevron pumps have sticker that says "up to" 5% biodiesel. I started using PS cetane booster (the gray bottle) in about the last 3 tanks. Not cold enough in south Texas to worry with the winter treatment stuff ( a different PS additive, white bottle). Coolest it got was about 29°F overnight and only for 2 days. Normal Houston weather has returned for over a week. now. By the way, this is a dinosoar of a thread. Using PS cetane boost, driving 70 with cruise control on, A/C not on, getting 41 mpg. I have noticed depending on which Chevron location that i get fuel from, the car runs a little different. My thinking is going to the one that has a higher diesel sales volume, the D runs with slightly more spunk. They are just about 5 miles away rather than around the corner. Based upon another recent thread where the X5 woner got water in his tank, driving 5 miles each way is a drop in the bucket in comparison to worrying about old and/or water contaminated fuel. I just got the dealer to change my fuel filter on 1/6/14.

Props to you, totitan. Lots of Mopars in your stable. Still working on my 67 Barracuda Coupe, Formula S. 440 in the works. Already converted to 4 speed. Car came with Dana 60


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

totitan said:


> BP used to own Arco but had to sell off a lot of them to Chevron to help pay for their gulf oil spill disaster. Those are now under the Chevron subsidiary, USA brand. I use my local USA which has huge volume, 15,000 gal per day all products. I have had no problems with either the VW tdi or the 335d.


Thanks Totian,
Glad to hear Arco is good diesel.
Probably the high volume pump stations get the freshest diesel ?
Arco is extremely busy day or night due to their low prices compared to Chevron.

Ironic Chevron owns both but the Arco stations seem to have better diesel fuel - maybe they change their fuel pump filters more frequently ??? :dunno:


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Pat_X5 said:


> Thanks Totian,
> Glad to hear Arco is good diesel.
> Probably the high volume pump stations get the freshest diesel ?
> Arco is extremely busy day or night due to their low prices compared to Chevron.
> ...


 From what Ive read Chevron bought many, but not all of Arcos stations. The ones they bought were changed over to Chevrons USA brand.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Although it's about 10 cents more than Texaco I tend to use Shell as it idles slightly quieter, but TBH I really only use Shell because the diesel pump at my Texaco is crap when it gets cold out and Pilot charges more when using a credit card. There's a Chevron about 1 mile north which charges about 40 cents more than my Texaco and a Race Track 1.5 mile south which is about 30 cents cheaper.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

BB_cuda said:


> Use Chevron almost exclusively. When I can't get that, I use the local Exxon. Chevron pumps have sticker that says "up to" 5% biodiesel. I started using PS cetane booster (the gray bottle) in about the last 3 tanks. Not cold enough in south Texas to worry with the winter treatment stuff ( a different PS additive, white bottle). Coolest it got was about 29°F overnight and only for 2 days. Normal Houston weather has returned for over a week. now. By the way, this is a dinosoar of a thread. Using PS cetane boost, driving 70 with cruise control on, A/C not on, getting 41 mpg. I have noticed depending on which Chevron location that i get fuel from, the car runs a little different. My thinking is going to the one that has a higher diesel sales volume, the D runs with slightly more spunk. They are just about 5 miles away rather than around the corner. Based upon another recent thread where the X5 woner got water in his tank, driving 5 miles each way is a drop in the bucket in comparison to worrying about old and/or water contaminated fuel. I just got the dealer to change my fuel filter on 1/6/14.
> 
> Props to you, totitan. Lots of Mopars in your stable. Still working on my 67 Barracuda Coupe, Formula S. 440 in the works. Already converted to 4 speed. Car came with Dana 60


Yep the Mopars are fun. When I was in high school everybody had Chevys so never being one to follow the crowd I bought a GTS dart with a factory 383. Had to sell it to afford college and didnt own another Mopar until I turned 40 and bought the Hemi Roadrunner.

BTW try Optilube XPD instead of PS. It does a much better job of increasing lubricity, which is what you need running US spec diesel.


----------



## Roman-dude (Feb 10, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> I will likely buy from them from now on as they sell a lot of fuel and the secret is to get fresh fuel from a storage tank that is water tight


pls tell me you're kidding!


----------



## Roman-dude (Feb 10, 2010)

Stugots said:


> I almost exclusively use 76, because of the higher cetane level (47-53).


yeah, from what i read cetane level is the only thing that matters. Does anyone have a good comparative list of what those ratings are btn stations? that would be useful.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

I just stopped at the Chevron coming back from town. Just don't have a good feeling about the place anymore. The pump just says diesel. No might have bio D,
no premium diesel.  When put the post about Buc'ee, lots of turnover in the diesel lanes. Seldom see anyone at the Chevron now that it opened. Many say
it all the same diesel. Gut tells me the Chevron tanks sit allot longer than Buc'ees does on refills.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Depends where you live. Chevron 5 miles away honors the cash card pricing. So, I get it for 3.489/gallon and see lots of F350s and GM duramaxs, Dodge Cummins trucks coming in. The key is the volume of sales and price definately hlps volume. The fact that it is Chevron is icing on the cake for me. I hope the bio content is indeed 5% to help the cetane value.

I'll check on the Optilube XPD. On the mopar front, sticking with stroked 400 (out to 496) as its way cheaper than building a gen II hemi. Enjoy the runner!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Roman-dude said:


> yeah, from what i read cetane level is the only thing that matters. Does anyone have a good comparative list of what those ratings are btn stations? that would be useful.


Cetane from most retail pumps is fine for your car. What really matters is lubricity of the diesel. Critical for the high pressure fuel pump.

There is quite a bit of variability from one delivery to the next, so cetane numbers are difficult to pin down, but according to this data most retail pumps in the US have adequate cetane.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

d_geek, Since we are in Texas, I presume our fuel would be represented by the Midwest pages? Snipe had told us a while back that Texas diesel was around 48 cetane bit i was never clear on his source of info. I'm aware of lubricity being important. That is why i like a little bit of biodeisel content in the mix. The PS additive I use is supposed to increase lubricity as well. I have to finish off the jug of it before trying the Optilube another poster recommended.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

BB cuda-
The areas you and I live in are TxLED country. Yes- 48 cetane minimum for 110 counties in the eastern part of the state. Here is a link to the site:
http://www.tceq.texas.gov/airquality/mobilesource/txled/cleandiesel.html

I assume the Infineum survey does consider Texas as being in the Midwest part of the country.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> d_geek, Since we are in Texas, I presume our fuel would be represented by the Midwest pages? Snipe had told us a while back that Texas diesel was around 48 cetane bit i was never clear on his source of info. I'm aware of lubricity being important. That is why i like a little bit of biodeisel content in the mix. The PS additive I use is supposed to increase lubricity as well. I have to finish off the jug of it before trying the Optilube another poster recommended.


I had contacted Chevron and Shell via their corporate websites and got their cetane ratings from them via email exchanges I had with them. As I recall they provided literature supporting their stated ratings but all that would long since been lost since dating back a few years now.

Then of course there is the TxLED mentioned above, but that came out long after I had contacted the companies.


----------

